
Show HN: Objective-C to Swift or to Java Instant Code Block Converter - Ernestovitch
https://apps.myappconverter.com/cbc
======
podgib
I copy and pasted in the example code from the link at the bottom, and the
code it produced is not valid java code. It still includes Obj-C types (eg.
NSString) and is repeating method names. eg:

    
    
      NSMutableArray  array=NSMutableArray.arrayarray();

~~~
UnfalseDesign
I got similar results. I took some sample code from the Apple SpriteKit
documentation:

    
    
      CGFloat distance = sqrtf((clickPoint.x-charPos.x)*(clickPoint.x-charPos.x)+
                                 (clickPoint.y-charPos.y)*(clickPoint.y-charPos.y));
    

And got this in Swift:

    
    
      var distance:CGFloat  = sqrtf((*((clickPoint.y-charPos.y)*()
    

Most of the code I put in converted to Swift correctly (though it wasn't
efficient Swift code) but the above line was just plain wrong. So, it still
seems a little buggy but it is a good idea. Like you pointed out, it is only
useful for Objective-C to Swift since the Foundation framework is not
available in Android.

~~~
Ernestovitch
Thank you for testing the service, we will fix the issue you have mentionned.
This service gives just code snippet conversion. You can try an iOS project
conversion to swift or Android. We have created a mapping technolgy to support
iOS frameworks,Foundation and others are mapped to android API that will be
included in the converion output project

Our mapping technology :
[https://docs.myappconverter.com/mapping_tech/ios2android/](https://docs.myappconverter.com/mapping_tech/ios2android/)

iOS project converion :
[https://apps.myappconverter.com/users/sign_up](https://apps.myappconverter.com/users/sign_up)

------
jaoued
By way of intro, we've been working for the last two years on this project.
Our goal is “to enable mobile developers and application owners to quickly
bring their applications to any mobile device, without compromising quality or
performance.”

The code block converter is just a free tool, which is part of bigger platform
called MyAppConverter.

We've built MyAppConverter as an instant and automatic native to native code
conversion platform that helps achieve our goal. Our technology is based on
semantic code transformation and model driven engineering.

By the way, the entire platform is free to use as a self-service and we
currently support Objective-C to Java (Android) and to Swift.

Feedback much welcome.

~~~
IMcD23
I don't see any mention of what kind of code you are enabling me to convert
between platforms. The majority of code in an app is relatively platform-
specific. i.e. Networking code, all UI code, sensors, etc. All code except for
probably models.

Are you doing purely language-based conversion or platform API conversion as
well? For example, UITableView -> ListView

~~~
Ernestovitch
The code block converter is converting any code from Objc syntax to Swift/Java
syntax You can do a free iOS project conversion using MyAppconverter.com. This
conversion will generate a report for code features that could be converted
and you will have a generated project containing the supported features
equivalent. To have an idea about the supported frameworks:
[https://docs.myappconverter.com/#ios-to-
android](https://docs.myappconverter.com/#ios-to-android)

------
fishnchips
Well done - the technology is pretty amazing if it lives up to its promise.
I'd be curious to know what you use behind the scenes to parse Objective-C? Do
you build parse trees with clang or is there some other black magic going on?

~~~
Ernestovitch
We have created an ObjC parser using its grammar. our converion service
convert iOS project code source to android or swift project. This conversion
is done using syntaxic and semantic mapping technology. You can check out
converion samples here
[https://github.com/MyAppConverter](https://github.com/MyAppConverter)

For more information about mapping technology:
[https://docs.myappconverter.com/](https://docs.myappconverter.com/)

------
onecooldev24
Is there command line utility for this?

~~~
Ernestovitch
No,but you can use our Xcode plugin to convert your Objc code to Swift code :
[https://www.myappconverter.com/instaswift](https://www.myappconverter.com/instaswift)

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
Ernestovitch
Thanks, I will do this.

